# nice kitchen



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is a shot of a kitchen we've been working on. Should finish tomorrow
http://www.youtube.com/aaron61


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice looking kitchen and as always nice looking work. Did you do the woodwork too? 
What was the technique used for the white washed ceiling?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes cherry wood with waterborne clear. Beadboard has minwax pickling stain


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice work. Not that I'd expect anything else.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good, love the layout!


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

like the pussies, tee hee!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dannyj said:


> like the pussies, tee hee!


WTF:blink:


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice cats and work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> WTF:blink:


The link is now going to 2 cats on a couch.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I liked the video of all the guys saying "I do":jester:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I was like WTF someone has hacked his youtube account. The link is just wrong, here is the kitchen clip.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice work.:thumbsup: Those reds are a bitch to get looking that good.


aaron61 said:


> Here is a shot of a kitchen we've been working on. Should finish tomorrow
> http://www.youtube.com/aaron61


----------

